# Butter Or Bubble Hash W/ Trim



## overfiend (Feb 23, 2008)

i have made great bubble hash w/ trim from my crop now i got a ziplock freezer bag full of trim and want to know what is better to make hash or make butter with it.

how much butter should i use for a bag full of trim?


----------



## Gamberro (Feb 23, 2008)

I know a rather small amount about making hash, but butter is another deal... How much trim ya got?


----------



## anhedonia (Feb 23, 2008)

hash is way better than butter. i made a bunch of butter and tincture and hash oil with my last crop and i wish now that i could have made some dank bubble hash instead.


----------



## overfiend (Feb 24, 2008)

I have a full ziplock freezerbag full of trim and i know it will only bring a little hash.
how much butter will this make. a lot of the bag is leaves not big fan leaves little 
sugar leaves "mmmmm sugar leaves"


----------



## rezo (Feb 24, 2008)

if you want super strong butter use 2oz to 1 lb of butter if you want a milder potentcy you can go 1oz to 1lb of butter i made and ate brownies last night and i couldnt even get up im still high 12 hrs later


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Feb 24, 2008)

If you only havea small amount of trimming like a oz say you,d be better making up some butter but if ya have loads of it make smoke hash


----------



## Gamberro (Feb 27, 2008)

Actually, could I recommend a third option? Hash oil using coconut oil. It would be great for 1, 2 oz.. Lately I bought a bag of OO-size V-caps and I've been fillin em up with hash oil from stems and fan leaves. It's awesome fun!


----------



## overfiend (Feb 27, 2008)

is there a thread on here on making the hash oil. i have done double boiler extracts of leaf using eveclear grain alcohol is it like that?


----------



## Gamberro (Feb 28, 2008)

overfiend said:


> is there a thread on here on making the hash oil. i have done double boiler extracts of leaf using eveclear grain alcohol is it like that?


That's one method, but it's not really hash oil per sé. It's so simple it's almost ridiculous. Blend the shit up to a fine powder, decarb it, then soak it with coconut oil (bought hard, you melt it in the microwave) and mead it with your fingers til it's a thick pasty consistency. Then, put it in an oven at 325º (or slightly lower if your oven even overheats, which mine does slightly) for about an hour, hour and a half. Just don't put too much or too little, or the weed might burn. It's pretty simple once you're used to working with the paste.


----------



## overfiend (Feb 28, 2008)

i made butter the other day and tried it on 2 pieces toast last night for the first time all i did was sit there in a mellow comfortable state for an hour or so my entire body felt tingley
thank you for your help on this 
i got lots more trim on the way and i like the sound of the coconut oil thing sounds tasty


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Feb 28, 2008)

1x honey bee extractor (or make a diy 1 ) 

1x tin of butane gas (just normal lighter gas)

and just fill the HBE with follage squeez the gas through the top end just like u would with a lighter and the gas and cannabis extract will come out the bottem catch in a bowl llet the gas evoperate collect and you,ll be smoking the good gear


----------



## overfiend (Feb 28, 2008)

is butane the stuff that is compressed gas or the zippo lighter fluid and if its the gas how do tou get it to collect


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yip just the compressed stuff u need some people wait till the gas is gone then scrape the oil from the bottom , its far far easier 2 pour the gas and oil into another bowl with some water and the honey oil just sits on top just glide a credit card over the top and it gethers itself ,


----------



## lvjay702 (Mar 2, 2008)

i love me some oil!! i also just made some butter but havent had a chance to try it out. do you think an oz. of ak-47 nugs to 1 lb. of butter will be potent enough?


----------



## overfiend (Mar 3, 2008)

lvjay702 said:


> i love me some oil!! i also just made some butter but havent had a chance to try it out. do you think an oz. of ak-47 nugs to 1 lb. of butter will be potent enough?


i think so i did 2 stix of butter w/ a ziplok freezer bag of sugar leaves and it worked great i could'nt move for an hour and i only had a few pieces (3)of buttered toast


----------



## lvjay702 (Mar 4, 2008)

yeah i cant eat that alone on toast! i tried and almost puked due to the taste. it was like i just dumped the whole zip in my mouth! i will say that from the half piece of toast i was able to get down i was feeling a little crazy(good)! do you think it effects you more if you eat the butter alone or mixed with something?


----------

